# New Assistant Administrator



## Frederik Magle

It is my great pleasure to announce that Krummhorn (a.k.a. Lars) has hereby been promoted to the position of Assistant Administrator, thus forming an administrative team consisting of Daniel, Lars, and myself. 

The amazing work Lars has done and is doing on this forum I'm sure will be evident to all regular users, and all I can say to Lars is: Congratulations and a huge thank you!!

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## marval

Congratulations Krummhorn, a worthy promotion.

I am sure the forum will benefit.


Margaret


----------



## opus67

My best wishes to cope with extra responsibilities.


----------



## Guest

Hope you got a good pay rise with it, the labourer is worthy of his hire etc


----------

